
The No New Gifts Holiday Challenge - joeyespo
http://zenhabits.net/humbug/
======
bloggergirl
I hope more people see this post. It's a valuable message. Christmas is, for
some, about Jesus and, for others, about family (and, for most, I think, about
both). But no one ever says Christmas is about gifts! ...But based on what I'm
seeing, it seems Christmas really is about buying.

My dad used to ask us, every Christmas, what the meaning of Christmas was. As
a Christian family, we would each answer, "to remember Jesus's birth". But one
year, one of my sisters - to be different - said, "To get gifts". She was then
schooled on the meaning of Christmas. :)

If we don't let kids get away with believing Christmas is all about gift-
giving... then why do we let ourselves? Why do we let cold, disconnected
retailers tell us it's about gifts?---that we should show our love with gifts?

